# Painting and Calendars



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been waiting for other rescues and Lynn's Rescue Raffle to be over before announcing the raffle for the L'Claire Painting she did for the 2014 
AMA Rescue Specialty Raffle. I keep upping the date trying to not conflict with the other raffles going on, but think I just have to set the date and hope it all works out now. 
The painting will be raffled on the AMA website and our News letter, so wont be only a SM event. I do hope many from this group will participate and hope someone on here wins it too, since it is a painting of your puppies. 
Kennon won the auction for it at the Specialty and donated it back to us to be raffled again. So L'Claire's painting is working hard for AMA Rescue.
I will remind you all again when its starts. The tickets are going to be $10.00 a piece and hope to run the raffle for three weeks, October 26 to November 15th.
AMA Rescue is also selling calendars for 2015, with some of our cutest 
rescues on it. You can go to the website to see the price etc. 
Thanks for everything this wonderful group does for ALL the rescues.
Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you buy an AMA Rescue Calendar, it will count as a donation toward SM Raffle Tickets -- and if you buy more than one, you can donate the 2nd one as a SM Raffle Prize and still get the benefit of the donation for the tickets. 

And, Edie, you know I will be buying lots and lots of tickets for Claire's painting.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Lynn.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Edie, I want to buy some raffle tickets, so let us know when they go on sale.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

can you show us the picture of it again please???


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Will be watching for this !!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will post again when the raffle starts.
Here is the wonderful painting. I of course wont be buying tickets myself, but this is one I would love to have too.
L'Claire worked very , very hard on this one. It is special.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now wouldn't that one go nicely with the one I bid on and won in San Diego?!!! Lots of tickets will be bought.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful!! another exciting event


----------

